
Argentinian security researcher arrested after tweeting about government hack - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/argentinian-security-researcher-arrested-after-tweeting-about-government-hack/
======
stebann
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21235238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21235238)

------
ga-vu
When did Argentina turn into Turkey and we didn't realize?

~~~
stebann
When people fell into the believe that neoliberalism politics, conservative
politicians and deniers of the genocide during the last dictatorship were
right.

